# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  The Nicotine Patch and Lucid Dreaming

## Jackson1610

A friend of mine told me that when he goes to sleep with a nicotine patch on and he says he has extreamly vivid and strange dreams. Now i dont know if he's telling the truth but if anyone has first hand experience could you tell me if its true or not?
personally i think he's lying but like i said, i dont know.

----------


## Fiddler's Green

It's quite true.  There are numerous posts regarding this and there are reports of this in the various medical journals.

----------


## gigaschatten

Shamans chew lots of tobacco and burn it (not necessarily inhaling) to "attract the spirits". Tobacco in high doses can induce "hallucinatory" states. They use different tobacco plants than the industry crap people kill themselves with though. Chewing large amounts of industry tobacco is dangerous and can even kill you, so better don't try it.

----------


## Jorge

In my honest opninion it's stupid to use nicotine patches for lucid dreaming, not only are the somewhat expensive. But why flood your body with nicotine? So you can become addicteed to nicotine and spend more money on it? 

It will not induce lucid dreams, but will probably increase vividness and recall possibly. But it is 10X's better to...

make a journal--> Increase Recall-->Experiment With Techniques-->Lucid Dream


Instead of wasting your money, for an aid that's addicting.

----------


## gigaschatten

Seconded. Why use substances when you can easily do it without.

----------


## Fiddler's Green

It's used in large part due to the fact that it intensifies the vividness and length of the dream.

Nobody becomes addicted to the patch for several reasons.  Seriously, who do you know that wears the patch because they enjoy it or to deal with stress?

----------


## Jorge

I figured you become addicted becaue nictoine floods your body. But I still think it's lazy, and not worth it. But go ahead if your willing to waste your money.

----------


## Fiddler's Green

> I figured you become addicted becaue nictoine floods your body. But I still think it's lazy, and not worth it. But go ahead if your willing to waste your money.



I'm not trying to advocate its use, only to explain the reasons why people choose to use it.

Nicotine isn't flooding the body of someone using the patch.  The average cigarette releases around 1mg-2mg of nicotine into the body in about 7 minutes, which is the amount of time it takes for one to be smoked.  Nicotine leaves the body fairly quickly, hence the need to get a fix fairly often.

The patch on the other hand is releasing a small dose over hours, just enough to ward off withdrawal symptoms.  Someone wearing the patch is not getting the buzz one receives from a tobacco product.  The patches that lucid dreamers use have about 7mg of nicotine and are meant to be worn for a 24 hour period.  A dreamer is only wearing a patch when they are sleeping (roughly 2-4 hours).

----------


## Jackson1610

> In my honest opninion it's stupid to use nicotine patches for lucid dreaming, not only are the somewhat expensive. But why flood your body with nicotine? So you can become addicteed to nicotine and spend more money on it? 
> 
> It will not induce lucid dreams, but will probably increase vividness and recall possibly. But it is 10X's better to...
> 
> make a journal--> Increase Recall-->Experiment With Techniques-->Lucid Dream
> 
> 
> Instead of wasting your money, for an aid that's addicting.



i agree with your thinking, and i wouldnt ever try it but thats why i was wondering if anyone knew if it was true or not.

----------


## Jorge

Understood Fiddler's Green, and jackons I understand you goodluck!

----------


## Lyikos

You can buy non-industry tobacco (_Nicotina rustica_) from online headshops, It's reported to have much more nicotine than the industry species _Nicotina tabacum_. Other than that it's no different, to say that _N. rustica_ is safer is misleading.

----------


## Kroy

Perhaps some LD wannabes are smokers and would kill two birds with one stone. I know at least one.  :wink2:

----------


## The_Patient

Nicotine is chemically similar to the neurotransmitter Acetylcholine, which is known to increase the vividness of dreams.

----------


## LatexLadyLiquid

I recently started using the nicotine patch to stop smoking.  My brother had told me that when he used them to stop smoking he had very vivid dreams....but never lucid dreams.  Throughout my life I have had very minimal lucidity in my dreams but there are a few occasions where I experienced lucidity for a very short amount of time and never controlled a dream.  When I was a kid I used to have terrible nightmares and I became able to become lucid enough to wake myself up from a dream I didn't like but never attempted anything more than that.  I have maybe on 2 0r 3 occasions as an adult become lucid but never able to control much of my dream.

2 nights ago was my first full day sleeping with a patch on.  After about 6 hours asleep I remember being in a dream about high school that was vivid but I was not lucid.  Slowly I awoke from this dream.  I remember as I awoke it seemed like physics changed.  Like I rolled backwards as my brain recognized gravity and was no longer creating it in the dream. I opened my eyes for maybe a second or two and I remember deciding that I wanted to go back to sleep.  I also remember deciding that I was going to try to go back into a dream and control it as I was more lucid than groggy.  I don't know why I was aware in this groggy state as I was not asleep or awake but I think the effect I felt of gravity changing cued to me the difference between my dream and my awake state.  So I relaxed and sure enough within a few seconds I was rolling forward with the same sensation as I had come out of the last dream and I remember deciding to maintain lucidity.  It was almost like the movie The Cell with J-Lo when she was inside the criminals head.  Like a curtain came up and a scene appeared for me to interact with.  There were these rings hanging from the ceiling and I used them to swing from one to the next til I came to a door.  I remember thinking I am controlling this and whatever is behind that door will be of my minds creation.  The door was any old door that would be in an apartment with a normal handle.  I opened the door and inside was a very beautiful woman with blonde curly hair and a powdery face and she was wearing an almost see thru latex suit and she was smiling.  The latex wasn't tight fitting but more like a dress with flowing ripples.  She seemed happy to see me and there were obvious sexual connotations going on.  Then I saw a door behind her.  As soon as I saw the door I knew something was going to be on the other side to challenge me and the latex girl having the time of our lives and sure enough a dude opens the door.  He had no mouth and looked kinda like he had downs syndrome or something.  And behind him were a few more like him of varying heights and builds.  All were male and all seemed like they were going to challenge me.  I was still lucid but I feel like my brain had to create the reality and it was coming at me faster than I could create it.  It's almost like either you create the reality or your brain will do it for you....and you may not like what your brain creates.  So at this moment I decide I have power in this dream and that I am going to get rid if these guys by shooting them with my finger.  Just my finger.  So I point my finger at the closest one and fire and sure enough blue and purple electrical sparks shoot from my finger and the mouthless weird downs syndrome guy turns around and leaves.  I remember being excited that I had just controlled my reality with amazing results.  I mean when was the last time you could shoot sparks from your finger?.....it felt like I was really doing this.  So I aimed at the other guys, one by one, and shot them as well.  They also took off.  This was where the dream ended as I was staying with my girlfriend and I think I had been making noise or something and she rolled over and woke me up.  After waking up I was dumbfounded!  I was so excited that I experienced true lucidity in a dream.  I recall the dream like it was an event that actually happened....like two days ago I shot sparks from my hand in an attempt to ward off skin faced weirdos so I could sleep with my rubber dressed angel.  It was insane.

So....yesterday my patch fell off while sleeping and I didn't experience any dream recall but I know the patch was the reason I experienced full lucidity and I am going to try again tonight and see what happens.  After reading all of these flying dreams I am excited to give that a try and see what I come up with.  Sadly I feel me and my rubberized vixen will not meet again but who knows.  If I created her once she's still in the back of my mind somewhere.  Finally I want to say.....if you really want to lucid dream, try the nicotine patch.  I don't recommend it for a non-smoker or someone that isn't already addicted to nicotine as it's a bitch to get off of.  But the patch makes it MUCH easier and if it has the benefit of allowing me to create a virtual reality I can control, I'll stop smoking to use these things any day.  Good luck all and have fun!

----------


## SleepyKitty

Congratulations!  

Certain lucid aids are very powerful.  I learned this as well with my first Nicotine Patch.  10.5 mg patch (21 mg split) and had one of the most powerful lucid dreams i've experienced to date.  

Then I read a certain Lucid dream supplement book by thomas yuschak.  His experience told me Nicotine desensitizes our receptors and if you decide to use these patches try to spread them out every 7 days.

I haven't used another since but have been using Galantamine which I highly recommend.  

Good luck on your adventure.

----------


## arslan0123

Yes, nicotine patch is very powerful for lucid dream

It aslo give you crazy dream all night.

I tried it only once because they are very expensive. and they are not safe i heard

----------


## anderj101

I have reduced my smoking quite a bit over the last year, and tried the 14mg nicotine patch for the first time yesterday. I had 5 *extremely* vivid dreams and became lucid during the first one. The first thing I noticed is that colors were extremely bright and clear, and sounds were very well defined. I also seemed to have much better dream control throughout these 5 dreams. Additionally, my recall was excellent as I was able to recall the 4 dreams after my WBTB once I got into my office and could record them.

Even though the nicotine patch was a great success, I only intend to use them for a week or two to ween myself off the 3-4 cigarettes I smoke per day now. A year ago, I used to smoke a pack and a half per day. Maybe, just maybe if I'm having a horrible dry spell I'll consider cutting one in quarters to see if it helps, but will not repeat if it brings back any withdrawal symptoms.

I apologize for reviving a previously revived old thread, but I didn't want to create a new duplicate thread.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> A friend of mine told me that when he goes to sleep with a nicotine patch on and he says he has extreamly vivid and strange dreams. Now i dont know if he's telling the truth but if anyone has first hand experience could you tell me if its true or not?
> personally i think he's lying but like i said, i dont know.



nicotine patch tea. 5 or 6 patches hot water. One won't really think about lucid dreaming after a cup.

Super green tea.

----------


## feross

I've used a patch before, and let me tell you, I had some CRAZY ass vivid dreams. 
ive never had them like that before.
Honestly, If I could afford them I would buy them.

It even has a warning on the boxes that warn you about dreaming

----------


## angie746

I remember using nic patches a few years ago and my dreams were crazy..think i'll pop one on tonight just to experiment myself if it actually has an effect on lucid dreaming..i'll post back the results  :smiley:  I am a smoker so not just slapping one on lol

----------


## angie746

WELL i DIDN'T HAVE ANY PATCHES LAST NIGHT, COULDN'T FIND THEM SO WENT AND BOUGHT SOME TODAY..WILL TRY ONE TONIGHT AND SHARE MY FINDINGS ON IT  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

The patch certainly makes things interesting. I usually get the 14mg ones and cut them in quarters, using 3.5mg at a time.

----------


## angie746

This one delivers 21mg of nicotine in 24 hours..about to put it on now..can't wait to see the effects lol  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

> This one delivers 21mg of nicotine in 24 hours..about to put it on now..can't wait to see the effects lol



Should be quite epic! Sweet dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## TinFury

I'm one

----------


## Grassynoel

Just want to post a confirmation re. nicotine patch.  I am ex smoker, but addicted to nicotine lozenges.  On the occasions that I do use patch, I invariably have good, vivid dreams.  Dreams are not lucid, but that is something I have ling and deep interest in obtaining.  

So last night I was out of my lozenges but was able to find an old patch laying around.  Sure enough I had vivid dreams.  

Out of curiosity/boredom, I googled "nicotine patch dreams" and wound up on this forum.

----------


## wizloon

I use nicotine patches for smoking cessation.   YES, I DO experience VERY VERY VERY vivid dreams.  It's actually a side-effect listed on the product label.  It says, "if you have vivid dreams or other sleep disturbances remove the patch at bedtime."  I don't remove the patch at bedtime, I kinda like the dreams.... although sometimes they are nightmares.

----------

